# Rawalpindi Medical University class of 2022



## rookiestones (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey everyone! Did anyone here get in RMU?


----------



## Sayed Abdallah (Dec 3, 2017)

Still waiting my name to be in second merit list.... i have applied RMU

Is RMU still affiliated with University of health science which means RMU will follow according to the criteria of UHs? Or they will conduct final exam and all admission Rules and regulation will not be same as that of UHS since they became University


----------



## thunderboy (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey, I got in too on Open Merit Seats. 
Have you received the call letter from RMU yet? I haven't and I'm really worried.


----------



## Sayed Abdallah (Dec 3, 2017)

U willn't receive call from RMU. I remember when my sister got admission in RMC in 2013 we didn't receive call from RMC

Anyways i am on the way to RMU


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

what was your aggregate


----------



## Sayed Abdallah (Dec 3, 2017)

My aggregate is 78%.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

is RMU different from RMC.

- - - Updated - - -

Isn't RMC's merit like 89% minimum

- - - Updated - - -

Just realised you meant riphah


----------



## rookiestones (Dec 2, 2017)

thunderboy said:


> Hey, I got in too on Open Merit Seats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither have I, and the sample call letter that they uploaded on their website says the dates for interviews are 4th and 5th. What are you going to do, will you just wait for it?


----------



## rookiestones (Dec 2, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> is RMU different from RMC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


RMC(rwp medical college) has become RMU now


----------



## Sayed Abdallah (Dec 3, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> is RMU different from RMC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


According to University of health science The Foreign candidate has passed HSSC (Pre-Medical)/ equivalent examination with minimum of 60 per cent marks either from abroad or Pakistan. The subjects in HSSC/equivalent examination must include Biology and Chemistry.
The candidate has either appeared in the Entrance Test of the Punjab for the current session(There's no passing/Failing) or has appeared in SAT II examination scoring a minimum of 550/800 marks each in Chemistry, Biology and Physics/Mathematics or has cleared MCAT® of United States with an aggregate score of 24 and above. The scores of Entrance Test of Punjab are valid for one year, that is, for current session only whereas the validity of SAT II and MCAT® scores is two years


----------



## Sayed Abdallah (Dec 3, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> is RMU different from RMC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I Think Local Student must earned 89% aggregate, Dual nationality must get atleast minimum 70-79% aggregate whereas Foreign student must have 60% aggregate for the admission in Public medical colleges


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

a Dual National student needs 88% min for a government medical college. I know because I applied as a Dual National student and had an 87% aggregate


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sayed Abdallah said:


> My aggregate is 78%.


Hey just wondering, how did you get in with 78% aggregate? I mean the overseas merit list ended at 89%. Did you apply through another scheme?


----------



## thunderboy (Feb 9, 2017)

rookiestones said:


> Neither have I, and the sample call letter that they uploaded on their website says the dates for interviews are 4th and 5th. What are you going to do, will you just wait for it?



Erm, I'm going to arrange for the documents as listed in the online call letter and then head for the university for the next stage in this admission process, regardless of the fact whether I get the actual call letter or not. Hope that works out.


----------



## Sayed Abdallah (Dec 3, 2017)

Dear i am not pakistani, i am from somalia. Non-Pakistani student can apply medical colleges with aggregate of 60%


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sayed Abdallah said:


> Dear i am not pakistani, i am from somalia. Non-Pakistani student can apply medical colleges with aggregate of 60%


Ah I see, that makes sense


----------



## hydrogen (Dec 4, 2017)

Does anyone know when PTAP (Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme) admissions start for Rawalpindi Medical University? Will we receive a letter or call?


----------



## rookiestones (Dec 2, 2017)

thunderboy said:


> rookiestones said:
> 
> 
> > Neither have I, and the sample call letter that they uploaded on their website says the dates for interviews are 4th and 5th. What are you going to do, will you just wait for it?
> ...


Could you please tell me how much is the bank receipt for the scheduled verification of our certificates is supposed to be worth. The college admin isn’t answering my calls. Please reply soon!


----------



## thunderboy (Feb 9, 2017)

rookiestones said:


> Could you please tell me how much is the bank receipt for the scheduled verification of our certificates is supposed to be worth. The college admin isn’t answering my calls. Please reply soon!


I inquired about what you're asking from a senior/friend of mine. She suggested it to be around Rs. 300 to 500. However, she also suggested to set aside Rs. 1000 for this purpose, just in case.
Apologies for the delayed response.


----------

